# ملفات فيديو متنوعة لمكينات التحكم الرقمي C.n.c



## نايف علي (2 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تفضلوا

http://www.haascnc.com/news_videos.asp

بالصحة والشفا 

​


----------



## خالد بوارشي (15 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووورررر


----------



## باشمهندس محمدفيصل (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نجوى طه (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## نجرو555 (9 أغسطس 2008)

ملف رائع ياهندسه


----------



## entamalak (10 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسى كتييير خالص


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (15 أغسطس 2008)

>>سبحان الله وبحمده<<​جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## سامى حسين حسن (6 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

